
I have two Spock invitations - mattculbreth

======
mattculbreth
Happy to send them to the first two people who email me at mattculbreth at
gmail.com.

~~~
bootload
how do I know which _'mattculbreth'_ is from _news.yc_ on spock? The only one
not from myspace & has a linkedin account. I'm noticing spock at this time
throws lots of false positives. So you have to read the source of the person
(self entered or machine parsed) to gauge who is who.

~~~
mattculbreth
Yeah that's me. I noticed my LinkedIn is a bit dated, but otherwise it knows
me. I might add some more information in there or I might just see how fast
they update it.

~~~
bootload
_'... Yeah that's me. ..'_

I've added you as a news.yc link. The thing that gets me is spock falls flat
adding people to networks. If you have a photo you might recognise a person.
But if you select "John Smith" and there a lots of Smiths and each is missing
a photo it is unusable.

